
Training for the End of the World as We Know It - dctoedt
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/10/welcome-to-prepper-camp/381351/?single_page=true
======
ianstallings
It says a lot about a person, when disaster hits they run for the hills. I
think we need more people prepping for rebuilding after disasters than ready
to go hide in a bunker. I wish I knew a way to change their minds and remove
the fear. What life is one in hiding?

------
Estragon

      > swapping tips about purchasing things like German surplus military phones—
      > untraceable by the NSA
    

What is the basis for this belief?

~~~
msandford
I suspect it has more to do with a lack of backdoors in the phone. It's not
entirely unreasonable to think that some of the more advanced countries would
know that the US is backdooring just about every phone in firmware (not OS but
code running on other, non OS chips) and do something to ensure that their
phones are not backdoored.

Of course that COMPLETELY ignores the fact that a cell phone can't work AT ALL
unless the phone company knows roughly where you are. And if the phone company
HAS to know, and the phone company has been compromised by the NSA, then it
stands to reason that the NSA can track you even without the firmware
backdoors on the phone itself.

The most convincing lies have a bit of truth sprinkled in to disarm your
"that's gotta be bullshit" meter.

